# Welche Pedale fahrt ihr im Winter?



## Silvermoon (1. Januar 2011)

Stell mir gerade diese Frage, weil ich jetzt schon öfter beim Fahren im Schnee, wenn´s mal arg rutschig wurde oder plötzlicher Stillstand herrscht, weil gar nix mehr ging, nicht schnell genug aus den Klickpedalen kam. Zwar hab ich ne Kombi,Klick auf der einen/Standfläche auf der anderen Seite, aber so hilfreich ist diese glatte Standfläche gerade nicht (ist sehr rutschig und man hat nicht wirklich Halt).
Der Schnee hat sich auch schnell in den Klickbereich festgesetzt und es ist schon ne ganz schöne Frimmelei,bis man wieder fest eingeklickt war.
Sind da beispielsweise diese Flatpedale mit Pins sinnvoller? 
Oder welche Pedale fahrt ihr (jetzt speziell im Winter)? 
Nunja, die Verletztungsgefahr bei solchen ungewollten Ausrutschern ist ja momentan wegen des vielen Schnees sehr gering. Aber doof ist es schon, wenn man so unverhofft schnell der Erdanziehungskraft nachgeben muss und noch am Bike festhängt  Ich würde dann gerade in solche Situationen gerne auch mal LOSLASSEN wollen


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Januar 2011)

hm, also solche plötzlichen situationen hat man ja im sommer auch immer wieder, das ist jetzt net so das argument, oder? 
ich fahr sowieso flatpedale mit pins nach 2 rippenprellungen mit den clickies, mit den richtigen schuhen kriegt man da gut halt. 
ich will aber unbedingt zurück zu clickpedalen und hab von meinem mann welche gekriegt, die superleicht auslösen, crank brothers acid 2 heißen die.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...k-Brothers-Acid-2-Mag-Pedale-2011::17450.html
ich komm total schnell raus, das war bei den anderen nie der fall und ich hab schon einige probiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (1. Januar 2011)

Klar, im Sommer passiert das ja auch mal (zum Glück eher sehr selten), aber tut beim Hinfallen doch ein little bit mehr weh als im Schnee. Meine Klickpedale sind relativ leicht eingestellt, somit bin ich da schon schnell ausgeklickt. Aber dieses "unverhofft kommt oft" bereitet mir so einige Schwierigkeiten. Bis die Kommandozentrale "Hirn" das Zeichen "Ausklicken - aber flott" aussendet und das unten bei den "Machern" Füße ankommt - isses leider oftmals zu spät  Landungen waren ja immer sehr weich... bislang
Nein, bin mit meinen Klickies soweit echt zufrieden, dachte nur, es gibt vielleicht eine "Winter"-Alternative, die empfehlenswert ist. Der Sicherheit wegen, mein ich.


----------



## baiker007 (1. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr die gleichen wie im sommer


----------



## JarJarBings (2. Januar 2011)

meiner meinung nach sind clickies sicherer. die gefahr des abrutschens grad bei abfahrten ist einfach höher bei den flats und wenn sie noch so gut sind. da ist das umfallen in den schnee ab und zu das kleinere übel.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr auf meinem Hardtail auch die "einseitigen", aber die Standfläche ist bei mir nicht glatt sondern Bärentatze. Da hat man mit Winterstiefeln einen super Grip. Das mit dem Eis und Schnee ist mir auch zu blöd, 1. kriegt man mit der Kältebrücke schnell kalte Füße und 2. setzt sich das Cleat immer mit Eis zu. Vielleicht hast du nur die falschen "einseitigen"?


----------



## Dustrider (2. Januar 2011)

Kann dir nur empfehlen auf Flatpedals umzusteigen. Wenn du dann noch gute Schuhe, wie z.B. FiveTen Freerider, hast, ist der Grip genauso gut wie mit Klick, da die Sohle speziell dafür entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Januar 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich fahr auf meinem Hardtail auch die "einseitigen", aber die Standfläche ist bei mir nicht glatt sondern Bärentatze. Da hat man mit Winterstiefeln einen super Grip. Das mit dem Eis und Schnee ist mir auch zu blöd, 1. kriegt man mit der Kältebrücke schnell kalte Füße und 2. setzt sich das Cleat immer mit Eis zu. Vielleicht hast du nur die falschen "einseitigen"?



... ich fahre von Shimano die SPD-PD-A530. Im großen und ganzen bin ich mit denen recht zufrieden, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Kombipedalen (ich hab mal eben im Rose Katalog geblättert) haben die schon ne relativ glatte Standfläche. Was beim Trockenen kein Problem ist, birgt halt ne größere Rutschgefahr beim Nassen. Stimmt, könnte durchaus sein, dass die nicht gerade die allererste Wahl waren


----------



## blutbuche (2. Januar 2011)

flats mit five ten . immer . da kann man gar net abrutschen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die 324, da hat man ganz guten Grip. Für ein Alltagsradel, das man mal mit, mal ohne Klicks fährt, echt super.


----------



## Wiry (3. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr normale SPD-Pedale aber mit SH-56 Cleats . Diese haben eine mehrfache Ausstiegsmöglichkeit, lassen sich also nicht nur bei seitlicher Drehbewegung von den Pedalen lösen sondern auch durch eine seitliche Kippbewegung wie sie bei einem drohenden Sturz automatisch und reflexartig ausgeführt wird.
Für mich sind diese die ideale Lösung für den Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre meine normalen XT Klickpedale von shimano.

Nach einigem Überlegen habe ich mich gegen einen Wechsel auf Flats entschieden. Bisher war die Entscheidung richtig. Im Sommer ist es schließlich auch hier und da mal rutschig und das schult die Reaktion bzw. den Ausstieg.


----------



## MissQuax (3. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre normalerweise auf meinen CC-Rennern Klickies (Shimano XT/XTR) und auf meinem AM und dem Freerider Flats (Holzfeller). Ich habe auch keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit der Umstellung, komme mit beidem super klar.

Seit den ersten intensiven Schneefällen und Fahrten durch relativ hohen Schnee in allen Formen (pulvrig, matschig, verharscht ...) habe ich dann auch die Hardtails auf Flats umgestellt. Dazu habe ich mir noch ein paar preisgünstige Winterstiefel mit Klimamembran (keine Bikestiefel, sondern aus einem normalen Schuhladen) gekauft. Das ist m. E. die ideale Lösung: rutschfest (nicht nur bei den scharfen Holzfeller-Pins, sondern auch bei den Wellgo-Flats), warm und man kann gut laufen.

Und das ist nämlich der Knackpunkt, warum bei etwas mehr Schnee Klickies ziemlich unbrauchbar sind bzw. werden: sobald man absteigen und schieben muß (was bei mir in der letzten Zeit sehr oft der Fall war), ist schnell Schluß mit lustig. Der Schnee bleibt an den Cleats förmlich kleben und bildet immer dickere Bollen, die nach kurzer Zeit das Laufen zum Balanceakt werden lassen. Und diese festen Schneeklumpen lassen sich auch nur sehr schwer wieder von den Sohlen/den Cleats lösen. Und mit jedem Mal, wo man es doch geschafft hat, sich wieder einzuclicken, wird der Pedalmechanismus wegen des durch Sohlen/Cleats eingepressten Schnees immer störrischer bis er schließlich den Dienst verweigert. 

So gern ich unter normalen Umständen mit Clickies fahre, habe ich doch schnell lernen müssen, daß sie für Fahrten bei solchen Hardcore-Wetterverhältnissen nicht die richtige Wahl sind.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Januar 2011)

ich fahre seit dem Herbst mit Flats, das ist aber eher Zufall, weil ich die mit dem neuen Rad einfach mal ausprobieren wollte, ich bin vorher nur Klick gefahren. Am anderen Rad sind die klicks noch montiert.
Da es mir aber an Klick-Winterschuhen mangelt, finde ich die Flats mit kuschelig-warmen Five Ten sehr angenehm.
In Zukunft werde ich aber, je nach dem welche Tour geplant ist, beides fahren


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Januar 2011)

@Miss Quax

Ja, genau das Problem hatte ich jetzt am Sonntag wieder als ich auf Tour war. Der Schnee setzte sich in den Klickpedalen und im Bereich der Claets an den Schuhen fest. Der reinste Balanceakt, wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt, den Schnee aus den Pedalen und den Schuhen raustreten und gleichzeitig treten soll, dass man nicht umfällt  Dann kam noch ein weiteres Problemchen dazu, dass ich nicht richtig einrasten konnte und es ewig dauerte bis es "Klick" machte.
Denke mal, auch als eingeschworene Klick-Fahrerin, werde ich wohl auf Flats umsteigen (gerade bei den momentanen Gegebenheiten). Wechseln kann ich ja wieder. 
Bin ja noch nie so Flats gefahren. Ist es schwierig, ich meine, die Umgewöhnung? Und ich kann ganz normale Schuhe zum Biken nehmen? Spezielle Sohle/Profil? Gummisohle vielleicht?
Welche Flats könnte ich den am besten nehmen, die jetzt preislich nicht so reinhauen, aber fürn Wintergebrauch ausreichend sind? Hat irgendjemand nen Tipp? Wäre super 
Danke schon mal


----------



## MissQuax (3. Januar 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @Miss Quax
> 
> Ja, genau das Problem hatte ich jetzt am Sonntag wieder als ich auf Tour war. Der Schnee setzte sich in den Klickpedalen und im Bereich der Claets an den Schuhen fest. Der reinste Balanceakt, wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt, den Schnee aus den Pedalen und den Schuhen raustreten und gleichzeitig treten soll, dass man nicht umfällt  Dann kam noch ein weiteres Problemchen dazu, dass ich nicht richtig einrasten konnte und es ewig dauerte bis es "Klick" machte.
> Denke mal, auch als eingeschworene Klick-Fahrerin, werde ich wohl auf Flats umsteigen (gerade bei den momentanen Gegebenheiten). Wechseln kann ich ja wieder.
> ...



Normalerweise fahre ich Truvativ-Holzfeller-Flats und Five-Ten-Schuhe. Vom Grip her eine fast unschlagbare Kombination. Da aber die Five-Ten-Schuhe nicht nur nicht wasserdicht sind, sondern bei nassen Wetterverhältnissen geradezu zu Schwämmen mutieren  und ich für den Arbeitsweg oder gemäßigte Schneetouren nicht so den Mega-Grip brauche (wie zum Beispiel beim Freeriden), habe ich mir ein paar *Wellgo-Flats (MG-1 Magnesium)* und gefütterte, mit Membran versehene "normale" Winterschnürstiefel mit profilierter Sohle gekauft (haben nur EUR 39 gekostet und sind bis jetzt top).

Der Grip dieser Kombination ist erstaunlich gut (wollte eigentlich nie mehr etwas anderes als Holzfeller + Five Ten fahren  ), die relativ scharfen Kanten der Wellgo-Madenschrauben tun sehr gut ihren Dienst ohne daß die Stiefelsohle zu sehr leidet.

Eine Umgewöhnung ist eher anders herum als von dir angedacht schwierig. Wenn man nur Flats gewohnt ist, "vergisst" man am Anfang vielleicht schon mal die leichte Fußdrehung zum Ausklicken. Aber von Klickies auf Flats dürfte das nicht so schwierig sein. Letztenendes ist es wie alles eine Übungssache. Ich bin sehr oft tageweise "umgestiegen", den einen Tag ein Bike mit Klickies, den nächsten das mit den Flats - es war nie ein Problem. Ich fahre eben immer das, was für den jeweiligen Einsatz am Besten geeignet ist.

Die Wellgo bekommt man übrigens für ca. 50 EUR, und vielleicht hast du ja noch ein paar halbwegs brauchbare Winterstiefel. Dann würde ich das ruhig (wenn die Pedal-Investition für dich machbar ist) mal ausprobieren. 

Ich bin mit meiner derzeitigen Ausrüstung auf jeden Fall echt glücklich!


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Januar 2011)

@ Miss Quax

Supi  danke für den Tipp, schau ich gleich mal im internet nach besagten Flats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (5. Januar 2011)

Mein Tipp sind die Wellgo D-10 (ca. EUR 50,-). Das sind Kombi-Pedale mit einer Seite SPD und einer Seite Flat (mit Pins). Für mich die optimale Mischung! 

Ansonsten, wenn es ein reines Flatpedal sein soll, empfehle ich die Shimano DX (auch ca. EUR 50,-). Die sind sehr robust und haben auch über der Achse Pins. Das ist insbesondere von Vorteil, wenn Du auch mit "normalen" (profilierten) Sohlen fährst.


----------



## Bruchpilotin (6. Januar 2011)

Ich hab bis jetzt auch Klickies, bin aber letzte Woche ins Überlegen gekommen, mir mal Flats zu besorgen.

Was haltet ihr von den NC-17 Sudpins? Bzw. wie ist da die allgemeine Meinung?


----------



## Benie70 (6. Januar 2011)

Die SudpinIII fahr ich selber kombiniert mit 510 und bin davon total begeistert. 

Grundsätzlicher Hinweis fürs Umsteigen von Klick auf Flat, 
zwar ist die Kombination 510 und Flat mit genialem Grip gesegnet, 
aber grade am Anfang kann man durch das "klickroutinierte Hochziehen" 
gerne mal abrutschen. Abrutschen bei Flats endet häufig mit kleineren 
Schnittwunden am Schienbein. Meist nicht bedrohlich aber unangenehm, 
daher empfehle ich jedem Umsteiger anfangs ein paar leichte  Schienbeinschoner
(ein paar alte von nem befreundeten Fussballer tuns dafür)


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Januar 2011)

Die unverwüstlich Time 'ATAC' Z Pedale. 







 Hier auf mtb-news gibt es Erfahrungsberichte zu lesen. 

"das Pedal ist auch sehr Schmutzunempfindlich, selbst bei total verdreckten Schuhen und Pedalen ist definiertes ein und ausklicken gewährleistet. Die Auflagefläche für den Schuh ist groß und vermittelt einen guten Kontakt zum Bike.... Fazit: Gutes, haltbares und vor allem funktionelles sowie problemloses Pedal. "

"gute auflagefläche für die schuhe, leichtes einklicken, nach kurzer eingewöhnung auch gut ausklickbar.
besonders geeignet wenn man mal mit einem ausgeklickten fuß besonders technische passagen fahren will. vermittelt mir auch eine bessere kraftübertragung auf die pedale durch die breitere trittfläche. ( ich trage keine raceschuhe)"


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2011)

..die davtus sind auch zu empfehlen - oder über den bikemarkt ´n paar gebrauchte sudpins o.ä. - da gibts oft welche für ein drittel des preises - und sie sind auch okay - ´n bisschen abgetreten , aber was machts  ... nur drauf achten , dass die lager noch weich laufen ....


----------



## Bruchpilotin (6. Januar 2011)

Ich bekomm die Sudpins wahrscheinlich aufn Geburtstag 
In Wagenfarbe


----------

